
Robinhood knowingly left leapyear bug unpatched - flyGuyOnTheSly
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fcoaev/and_now_a_brief_flashback_to_four_years_ago_where/
======
ablation
Although perhaps it sounds like this didn't happen four years ago after all if
you read the comments further down:

"March 2nd 2016 was on a Tuesday though. Wouldn't this have happened on March
1st 2016 if this was the case?"

"It would have. Notice how none of the replies 4 years ago mention anything
about a leap year."

------
samfriedman
Robinhood has disputed this

[https://twitter.com/AskRobinhood/status/1234861941413351434](https://twitter.com/AskRobinhood/status/1234861941413351434)

~~~
turc1656
I _might_ believe the response from RH if 1) this didn't happen exactly 4
years ago 2) admission of this being the issue didn't expose them to a
negligence lawsuit which could _easily_ bankrupt the company 3) the original
tweet didn't have a screenshot of the app building links to 3/3/2020 data on
3/2/2020

~~~
true_religion
Yeah, the problem is it happened exactly 4 years ago as opposed to 4 years and
1 day ago.

March 1st, 2016 was the leap year. Not March 2nd.

~~~
turc1656
Fair enough, but the screenshot that one client posted definitely shows their
links generating dates for 3/3 on 3/2\. That's highly suspicious in of itself.
Also, the fact that their website previously said they had identified the
cause and now it doesn't is also suspicious to me. I'm not a client so I don't
care either way. I'm just saying I don't inherently believe a word RH says
when they have so much to lose.

------
Traster
Let's cite /r/WallStreetBets as a reputable source of information shall we,
what could go wrong?

------
avree
There's no proof it was a leap year bug. If they were truly sending an out of
range value, the response code would probably be a 500, not a 503.

~~~
btown
But it could also be the case that a service they use times out if you ask for
invalid data e.g. from the future. In which case that could cause a cascade of
backlogged tasks that would eventually lead to 503 errors under load.

------
turc1656
I notice that the status.robinhood.com page has changed as well. Yesterday
there was a note about the source of the issue being identified. That is now
gone.

